# José Bernardo Alzedo



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello, everyone.

Sorry about my bad english. I want to share some of the most influential composers in my country, Chile, since the XIX century. I hope you enjoy it.

Here is the first one.

José Bernardo Alzedo: Peruvian composer, was born in Lima in August 20th of 1788 and dead in that city in December 28th of 1878. He began his studies in El Convento de San Agustín, in Lima, Perú, where he was disciple of Friar Cipriano Aguilar. In 1807, he studied in the Music Academy of Dominicos with the tenor and organist, Friar Pascual Nieves. At the age of eighteen, Alzedo composed his first Misa in D (Re Mayor), on the molds from Haydn and Mozart. In 1821 he presented to a national contest. With other seven composeres. The contest was convocated to choose a national anthem to Perú. His Marcha Nacional, based on the Gloria from a previous Misa, which one was modificated with huge ability, giving it the éphic charcarter it was requested. It was chosen and released in the Teatro de Lima in September 24th of 1821. In 1823 he arrived to Santiago, Chile where he decided to stay and he began his activity as musician as particular professor.
Filosofía Elemental de la Música, book publicated by Alzedo. This work reveals the way how he was capacitated to the difficult Art of music and how deeply worship he was about this matter.

The description above was taken from the book named Historia de la Música en Chile by Samuel Claro Valdés and Jorge Urrutia Blondel.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Bernardo_Alzedo

That´s it. I´m gonna try to post more composeres in another moment.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------

